# birth Poecilotheria subfusca



## Pascal47 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello

Here once again, a birth of P. subfusca. 60 spiderlings


----------



## Jan Laros (Apr 17, 2006)

Good to see this species is once more bred. :clap: Congratulations!


----------



## morda (Apr 17, 2006)

Great, congrats!

How long after mating she made an eggsack?


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Apr 17, 2006)

My hats off to you man ! Great Job ! 
Its awsome to see such a beautiful Sp being bread more ! :clap: 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Apr 17, 2006)

Congratulations Pascal! I recently hatched 66 from the second successful US sac - first sac 55 by Theraphosid Breeding Project. These are actually the third and fourth sacs, as my sac that yielded 73 nymphs that died before reaching spiderling and another that yielded one lone male were the second and first, respectively. I will be emailing you to ask you a few questions. I am writing an article on the US history of breeding this species for the next issue of my ARACHNOCULTURE magazine and would be grateful if you can tell me a few things. I can already tell from your photos that you did one thing differently than we did for our two successful sacs.

Cheers! Michael Jacobi


----------



## BEN-V (Apr 17, 2006)

Félicitations Pascal ! Magnifique !

BEN


----------



## jwasted (Apr 17, 2006)

Congrats! They are all so kewl looking


----------



## Libertykeeper (Apr 17, 2006)

Congratulations....very impressive :clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 17, 2006)

Such a nice species ... Congratulation for the sac and good luck!


----------



## brachy (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi

You as a God:worship:  . Congratulations to you. Nice work. Can you sending? How many will be 1 sling?


----------



## tarcan (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Pascal nice to see you passing around here, so these are pictures of which ones of your P. subfusca eggsacs? 

Congrats again my friend...

A+

Martin


----------



## hamfoto (Apr 17, 2006)

really wonderful news!  Congratulations!!!

Chris


----------



## ErikH (Apr 17, 2006)

Congratulations, and wonderful pictures!


----------



## Pascal47 (Apr 18, 2006)

thank you very much for your congratulation 



			
				morda said:
			
		

> Great, congrats!
> 
> How long after mating she made an eggsack?


it made its egsack 12 weeks afterwards



			
				Michael Jacobi said:
			
		

> Congratulations Pascal! I recently hatched 66 from the second successful US sac - first sac 55 by Theraphosid Breeding Project. These are actually the third and fourth sacs, as my sac that yielded 73 nymphs that died before reaching spiderling and another that yielded one lone male were the second and first, respectively. I will be emailing you to ask you a few questions. I am writing an article on the US history of breeding this species for the next issue of my ARACHNOCULTURE magazine and would be grateful if you can tell me a few things. I can already tell from your photos that you did one thing differently than we did for our two successful sacs.
> 
> Cheers! Michael Jacobi


I you contact personally 



			
				brachy said:
			
		

> You as a God  . Congratulations to you. Nice work. Can you sending? How many will be 1 sling?


I am sorry but I do not have any more any spiderling of available 



			
				tarcan said:
			
		

> Hey Pascal nice to see you passing around here, so these are pictures of which ones of your P. subfusca eggsacs?
> 
> Congrats again my friend...
> 
> ...


Hello Martin

yes it acts of the last cocoon about which I had spoken... 6 cocoons in two years to you 

P.S. excuse me for my very bad English .....

Pascal


----------



## MRL (Apr 18, 2006)

Pascal47 said:
			
		

> thank you very much for your congratulation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive, congrats. The pictures are very nice as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 18, 2006)

:clap: Congratulations:clap:


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Apr 18, 2006)

Congratulations!  They look so cool when they are that small and all together!

Rosana - BedroomEyzOfBlu


----------



## Pascal47 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hello

I bring a little news to you 

I had decided to leave 10 babies grew together. here the  15 month later. 9 females sub-subadult for an adult male 



Pascal


----------



## Gigas (Apr 22, 2007)

Is this kind of ratio of males to females normally this high withe poecilotheria sacs? I wonder if those females will mature in time for that male..


----------



## BEN-V (Apr 22, 2007)

Magnifique Pascal !


----------



## tony77tony77 (Apr 22, 2007)

wow that is really nice!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 22, 2007)

Pascal47 said:


> Hello
> 
> I bring a little news to you
> 
> ...


That is absolutely awesome. So there was no cannibalism at all. What kind of cage did you leave them in. Looks like a definate success.:clap:


----------



## massmorels (Apr 22, 2007)

that is the sexiest thing i have ever seen...


----------



## syndicate (Apr 22, 2007)

congrats and great photos!malcom potts has been having good luck keeping them communal aswell.
see this thread for more info/pics
http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=8553&st=25


----------



## Tunedbeat (Apr 22, 2007)

Impressive! 
How did you sustain a colony like that? 
It's amazing.


----------



## fangsalot (Apr 22, 2007)

thats off the wall awesome!!


----------



## massmorels (Apr 23, 2007)

i vote for more photos of these!! MANY MORE PHOTOS!!


----------



## Alice (Apr 23, 2007)

that's great! at what temperature/humidity do you keep subfuscas? i'm asking because i just got 2 slings and a juvie (hopefully female) and don't want to lose any of them. i've heard they are more complicated to keep healthy than other pokie species.


----------



## Pascal47 (Apr 24, 2007)

Gigas said:


> Is this kind of ratio of males to females normally this high withe poecilotheria sacs? I wonder if those females will mature in time for that male..


This kind of ratio is particular for P. subfusca : females are more numerous than males in a sack (which is different for other Poecilotheria species). The females will not be mature for this male, I had to get it off for another breeding



> That is absolutely awesome. So there was no cannibalism at all. What kind of cage did you leave them in. Looks like a definate success


For the time being they are in a 20 x 20 x 40 cm container, with a single hollow cork (30 cm long and 8 cm of internal diameter). When they molt I will set them in a bigger tank (approximately 30 x 30 x 50 cm)."



> How did you sustain a colony like that?


As I said, I let 10 spiderlings grow communally in a tank, and that's the result 15 months later !



> that's great! at what temperature/humidity do you keep subfuscas? i'm asking because i just got 2 slings and a juvie (hopefully female) and don't want to lose any of them. i've heard they are more complicated to keep healthy than other pokie species.


You have to keep subfusca at low temperatures (18-22 °C) and high humidity level (but well ventilated).

@+
pascal


P/S : please excuse me, I have some difficulties to answer you quickly for I have to ask some friends to help me.


----------



## Boo (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats! Those are sooo cute! What a beautiful species  you have there.


----------

